# Voice command apk



## crupp (Sep 15, 2011)

Does any one gave one they could post up

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

here you go.
It's from a droid x. My wife has the Bionic and is out of town... should work, tho.

Word of advice: next time just post similar questions here.


----------



## crupp (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

moved thread. please use developers section for releases only. thanks


----------

